
Wikimedia 'deeply concerned' about India's proposed intermediary liability rules - jmsflknr
https://techcrunch.com/2019/12/26/wikimedia-foundation-expresses-deep-concerns-about-indias-proposed-intermediary-liability-rules/
======
michaelmrose
Is there any reasonable alternative to just blocking India. It might be the
5th largest market but how much does it contribute to Wikipedias financial
well-being or to content read by those that do?

